# [Wet Thumb Forum]-an aquascape with rocks



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

One of my stone arrangements reached a point where I felt like posting a picture.








This is a three-stone arrangements. I expect that I will eventually add two more stones to the group. Marsilea should fill in the area between the reclining stone and the two standing rocks. I may also move the two standing stones a little closer together.

I'll provides links for a couple more picures.

The arrangement is in my 150, which provides a lot of different angles of the same arrangement. This slightly different angle gives a more level view. Here is a detail of the two standing stones.

These are some of the stones that I've been collecting in the canyon southeast of town. Eventually I'll show the whole tank. This is only about half of the whole arrangement.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_

[This message was edited by Roger Miller on Sun January 11 2004 at 07:56 PM.]

[This message was edited by Roger Miller on Sun January 11 2004 at 07:57 PM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

One of my stone arrangements reached a point where I felt like posting a picture.








This is a three-stone arrangements. I expect that I will eventually add two more stones to the group. Marsilea should fill in the area between the reclining stone and the two standing rocks. I may also move the two standing stones a little closer together.

I'll provides links for a couple more picures.

The arrangement is in my 150, which provides a lot of different angles of the same arrangement. This slightly different angle gives a more level view. Here is a detail of the two standing stones.

These are some of the stones that I've been collecting in the canyon southeast of town. Eventually I'll show the whole tank. This is only about half of the whole arrangement.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_

[This message was edited by Roger Miller on Sun January 11 2004 at 07:56 PM.]

[This message was edited by Roger Miller on Sun January 11 2004 at 07:57 PM.]


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Those standing rocks go nicely with the Flourite. Nice choice.

Is the reclining stone a little algae covered, or is it that green in real life? 

What struck me first was the combo of Samolus and Lobelia which is very nice. Will the Samolus grow any taller?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Is the reclining stone a little algae covered, or is it that green in real life?


It has a little algae on it, but not a lot. The effect is mostly caused by a weird color balance.



> quote:
> 
> What struck me first was the combo of Samolus and Lobelia which is very nice. Will the Samolus grow any taller?


The Samolus rosettes don't get much larger than the largest ones shown - 3 inches or so. The plants do put up a flower stalk that gets a little higher and adventitious plants grow on the flower stalk. If you leave the stalk on the plant then it can grow to 6-8 inches. The plant with it's stalk isn't very attractive, but you have to let one go now and then. There seem's to be limit to the number of times you can trim out a stalk and still keep a healthy-looking rosette. You need the adventitious plants to replace the older plants that get over the hill.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------

